# Would i get stoned to death if i....



## skudupnorth (18 Jan 2011)

Fitted bullbars to my Boardman SC Comp ??? Drop bars are ok but to be honest not me ! I love the fixed sensation but not crouching down on drops (actually i don't anyway,just ride like i've got straight bars)
Please don't shout !


----------



## mickle (18 Jan 2011)

You may do whatever you wish, it's your bike. 

The only criteria are (1) It fits you right (2) It looks cool.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Rob3rt (18 Jan 2011)

skudupnorth said:


> Fitted bullbars to my Boardman SC Comp ??? Drop bars are ok but to be honest not me ! I love the fixed sensation but not crouching down on drops (actually i don't anyway,just ride like i've got straight bars)
> Please don't shout !



Yes, slap them on there! Whats wrong with bullhorns anyway? I much prefer them on my fixed to drops, I have mine on a track stem with a steep angle so the possition is somewhere equivalent to being between riding on the hoods and the drops on my road bike.


----------



## skudupnorth (18 Jan 2011)

Cheers for the thumbs up,it would make it a nicer ride for me thats for sure !


----------



## fossyant (18 Jan 2011)

You will fit in with the Manchester FGSS crew, I'll continue to scalp the lot. 

Drops are the best. 

My bike would be slated by them, guards, rack, panniers, BIG lights, matching RED tyres (TART) , but it's faster than their bikes.  So fast, they don't spot me. ..................................


----------



## skudupnorth (24 Jan 2011)

I'm going to give them a bit more of a chance and stick with drops......and i don't want to upset Fossy


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Jan 2011)

skudupnorth said:


> Fitted bullbars to my Boardman SC Comp ??? Drop bars are ok but to be honest not me ! I love the fixed sensation but not crouching down on drops (actually i don't anyway,just ride like i've got straight bars)
> Please don't shout !




Nooooooooo

You could flip/raise the stem or get one that lifts the bars higher?

If you really can't abide drops, then straight bars please, bullhorns are just wrong IMO....






(or what mickle said).


----------



## Rob3rt (24 Jan 2011)

Out of interest, what do people actually have against bullhorns?


----------



## Oldie But Goodie (24 Jan 2011)

skudupnorth said:


> Fitted bullbars to my Boardman SC Comp ??? Drop bars are ok but to be honest not me ! I love the fixed sensation but not crouching down on drops (actually i don't anyway,just ride like i've got straight bars)
> Please don't shout !


----------



## Oldie But Goodie (24 Jan 2011)

Straight bars for me every time Skud!
I also dont like the crouching down but bullbars?!!!!


----------



## mickle (24 Jan 2011)

What is a so called 'bull horn' bar? Do you mean 'riser' bar? Or 'profile' bar?


----------



## mickle (24 Jan 2011)




----------



## Oldie But Goodie (24 Jan 2011)

mickle said:


>


----------



## Oldie But Goodie (24 Jan 2011)

Hahahaha! Brilliant


----------



## 4F (24 Jan 2011)

skudupnorth said:


> Fitted bullbars to my Boardman SC Comp ??? Drop bars are ok but to be honest not me ! I love the fixed sensation but not crouching down on drops (actually i don't anyway,just ride like i've got straight bars)
> Please don't shout !



It's your bike, fit what you want and don't give two hoots what anyone else says


----------



## Rob3rt (24 Jan 2011)

Oldie But Goodie said:


> Straight bars for me every time Skud!
> I also dont like the crouching down but bullbars?!!!!



Bullhorns offer more hand possitions than straight bars and IMHO give better control, possibly from getting the weight a little further forward over the front hub.




mickle said:


> What is a so called 'bull horn' bar? Do you mean 'riser' bar? Or 'profile' bar?



I think he means aero base bars.


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Jan 2011)

mickle said:


> What is a so called 'bull horn' bar? Do you mean 'riser' bar? Or 'profile' bar?




Ahhhhh
Good question. If they're the TT style bar, then OK, but Bull-horn bars when I were a lad were upward sweeping wide bars.... or maybe we called them Cow-horns

OK, just seen this:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bicycle_handlebar

Apols, I was thinking the old-style wide riser-typee bars.

I stand corrected, and If I may, change my mind, the TT stylee modern Bull-horns are OK by me on a Fixie. It's riser types I can't stand.

Apols.


----------



## ufkacbln (24 Jan 2011)

mickle said:


> You may do whatever you wish, it's your bike.
> 
> The only criteria are (1) It fits you right (2) It looks cool.
> 
> Hope that helps.



.. and except a single pannier!


----------



## mickle (24 Jan 2011)

Cunobelin said:


> .. and except a single pannier!



This falls well within the remit of condition (2).


----------



## Skyfoil (2 Feb 2011)

mickle said:


> This falls well within the remit of condition (2).



I only use one of my two pannier bags. Would I look cooler if I put both on for my commute to work?


----------



## mickle (2 Feb 2011)

Skyfoil said:


> I only use one of my two pannier bags. Would I look cooler if I put both on for my commute to work?




Wouldn't you feel a little ... you know ... _asymmetrical_? Embarrassing.

Just pop a couple of bricks in your second pannier to balance yourself out and off you go!


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Feb 2011)

Skyfoil said:


> I only use one of my two pannier bags. Would I look cooler if I put both on for my commute to work?




1 Pannier is soooo '80s.


----------



## Skyfoil (2 Feb 2011)

Fab Foodie said:


> 1 Pannier is soooo '80s.



Isn't 80's retro now?




mickle said:


> Just pop a couple of bricks in your second pannier to balance yourself out and off you go!



Now, there's a thought.
Although, carrying the bike up and down the stairs at the train stations may become a little more of a struggle!


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Feb 2011)

Skyfoil said:


> Isn't 80's retro now?



Absolutely! But fashion is so passe now dahling .... Mwah.


----------



## Firestorm (2 Feb 2011)

Fab Foodie said:


> Ahhhhh
> Good question. If they're the TT style bar, then OK, but Bull-horn bars when I were a lad were upward sweeping wide bars.... or maybe we called them Cow-horns



They were Cow Horns and you had them or Ape hangers although some went for dropped bars upside down !!!

70's eh ???


----------



## skudupnorth (2 Feb 2011)

If i remember rightly there were two lengths of Cowhorns ! I had a massive set but snapped then due to pulling wheelies !!!! How on earth we rode bikes like that i do not know  

Might still go for the bullbars,drops are defo not for me along with the original seat which may well get the Brookes treatment.....Thinking red bar tape with a honey coloured seat,what do you think ???


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Feb 2011)

Firestorm said:


> They were Cow Horns and you had them or Ape hangers although some went for dropped bars upside down !!!
> 
> 70's eh ???



Absolutely correct! .... and then our baggy flares and Doc Martin laces got caught in our chainwheels ....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Feb 2011)

Firestorm said:


> ...although some went for dropped bars upside down !!!
> 
> 70's eh ???



I remember doing that although I don't know why, herd mentality I guess...


----------



## skudupnorth (2 Feb 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I remember doing that although I don't know why, herd mentality I guess...



My Dad did that ! Never knew how he rode the damn thing with all his plumbing gear attached in various places on the bike !


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Feb 2011)

skudupnorth said:


> My Dad did that ! Never knew how he rode the damn thing with all his plumbing gear attached in various places on the bike !




 sounds painful


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Feb 2011)

skudupnorth said:


> My Dad did that !


Cough, yeah, so did mine...


----------



## skudupnorth (2 Feb 2011)

Fab Foodie said:


> sounds painful



You should have seen it ! He made a rear carrier and a wooden box to carry a gas bottle and tools then strapped copper pipe to the cross bar !!!! I wish i had kept the damn thing and hung it on my garage wall as a memorial


----------



## skudupnorth (2 Feb 2011)

Anyway,who's had thoughts on the red bar tape and honey coloured Brookes on a black Boardman ???? Or should i go black,black,black ????


----------



## colinr (2 Feb 2011)

Black. Colours look great in photos but just end up getting filthy really quick.


----------



## skudupnorth (2 Feb 2011)

colinr said:


> Black. Colours look great in photos but just end up getting filthy really quick.


Sorted !


----------



## skudupnorth (4 Feb 2011)

Wiggle frenzy completed last night...cannot wait for my big box and toffee's  Thank all the people who bought my EBAY stuff to pay for my habbit


----------



## Jezston (4 Feb 2011)

What have you ordered?


----------



## skudupnorth (4 Feb 2011)

Jezston said:


> What have you ordered?



Nice toys for now........ 

Profile Airwing OS Aero Bars
SRAM TT 500 Brake Levers
Ritchey Pro Road Bar Tape

Ran out of Paypal for the Brookes seat,better get back on Ebay selling stuff !!!


----------



## skudupnorth (5 Feb 2011)

Wiggle has delivered...pity i am at work  Need to beat the kids to the toffee's !


----------



## yashicamat (7 Feb 2011)

I used to love the bullhorns on my MTB when I was a kid - if you fell off with your hands on the bars, they'd take the punishment on the ground!

Drops for me all the way now, except on my MTB obviously, but a bike is a personal thing so if the OP wants bullhorns, let him 'ave 'em.


----------



## skudupnorth (8 Feb 2011)

yashicamat said:


> I used to love the bullhorns on my MTB when I was a kid - if you fell off with your hands on the bars, they'd take the punishment on the ground!
> 
> Drops for me all the way now, except on my MTB obviously, but a bike is a personal thing so if the OP wants bullhorns, let him 'ave 'em.


Got them now ! Trial fitted them last night and they look very nice,Just got to tape them up nice and neat  Drops are good but it's not for me and my hands tended to ache a bit because i still rode like i was on a straight bar bike.I will keep them just in case i want to go back to drops.
Photo's will be posted as soon as i have finnished


----------

